# apache server geht nicht online



## spielhalle (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab bei mir xampp installiert und habe sogar hinbekommen, daß ich die Seite über eine dynDNS aufrufen kann. Dafür habe ich in die Windows hosts Datei meine feste IP und die Internetadresse eingegeben.
Jedoch kann ich somit nur von meinem eigenen PC auf die Seite zugreifen.
Im Router hab ich meinen Computer und den Port 80 freigegeben (Router ist ein speedport w502v).
Die Error.log Datei hab ich als .txt als Anhang eingefügt.
Sowie die vhost Datei:


> NameVirtualHost 192.168.2.102:80
> 
> <VirtualHost 192.168.2.102:80>
> ServerName ekkehardt.dyndns.org
> ...


Falls sonst noch was gebraucht wird einfach schreiben.

Besten Dank schon mal im vorraus
Ekkehardt


----------



## TheClansman (27. Juli 2009)

Moin,

du solltest nochmal die Einstellungen für DocumentRoot und <Directory /> überarbeiten. In der Windows-Welt werden Pfade mit 'Backslashes' angegeben, daher kann dein Apache incht sauber starten.

Ein gültiger Eintrag sähe so aus:


```
<VirtualHost 192.168.123.123:80>
    DocumentRoot "C:\xampp\htdocs\deinVerzeichnis\htdocs"
    ServerName deineSeite.dyndns.org
    ServerAlias www.deineSeite.dyndns.org
    
    ErrorLog "C:\xampp\apache\logs\aussagekräftigerDateiname-error.log"
    CustomLog "C:\xampp\apache\logs\aussagekräftigerDateiname-access.log" common
</VirtualHost>
```

Das Editieren der Hostsdatei ist im übrigen nicht unbedingt nötig, vereinfacht nur das lokale Entwickeln.

Gruß

Clansman


----------



## spielhalle (28. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Ich hab das jetzt umgeändert, aber leider keinen Erfolg gehabt.
Ich kann zwar über den ServerPC die Seite aufrufen, aber über keinen anderen.
Wenn ich die Hosts Datei wieder edititere, dann kann er nur mehr über localhost drauf zu greifen, wobei mir da grad eingefallen ist, dass wenn ich dort eine IP auf eine Internetadresse festleg, daß das ja auch nichts anderes als wie über localhost ist.

Ich komm nur nicht drauf, wie ich das jetzt online bekomm.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



TheClansman hat gesagt.:


> In der Windows-Welt werden Pfade mit 'Backslashes' angegeben.....


Normalerweise ja..... aber





			
				SelfHTML hat gesagt.:
			
		

> # Beachten Sie bitte: Wenn Dateinamen notiert werden, müssen Sie einfache Schrägstriche
> # (forward slashes - "/") anstelle von Backslashes verwenden (z.B. "c:/apache" statt
> # "c:\apache"). Wenn kein Laufwerksbuchstabe angegeben wird, verwendet Apache das
> # Laufwerk, auf dem die Datei Apache.exe liegt, als Standard-Laufwerk. Um Konflikte zu
> ...


Quelle: Deutsche Beispielkonfiguration für Apache 2.0.50 unter Windows von SelfHTML

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Juli 2009)

Bin nicht ganz sooo bewandert auf dem gebiet.
Aber kann es sein das dein Rooter kein Loopback unterstüzt?

Versuch mal dein system "online" zu stellen und dann die Seite von deinem Nachbarn oder einem freund aus zu erreichen.
Oder verschick den link mal per icq an nen bekannten.

Bitte korrigieren wenn mein Beitrag völliger Blödsinn ist  aber irgendwie sowas in der art hab ich da im hinterkopf


EDIT: Sorry, dachte du suchst nach dem Problem bezüglich der Erreichbarkeit.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Aber kann es sein das dein Rooter kein Loopback unterstüzt?
> *schnippschnapp*
> Bitte korrigieren wenn mein Beitrag völliger Blödsinn ist  aber irgendwie sowas in der art hab ich da im hinterkopf


Heutige Router unterstützen ja zumindest DynDNS.org, da sollten sie auch Loopback unterstützen.
Mein damaliger Eigenbau ISDN-Router hatte Loopback nicht unterstützt..... da musste ich immer den Weg über einen transparenten Proxy gehen. 
Du kannst also beruhigt sein, Deine grauen Zellen funktionieren noch. 

@spielhalle, hast Du den Port denn auch zum Server weitergeleitet (port-forwarding)?


----------



## Johannes7146 (28. Juli 2009)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst also beruhigt sein, Deine grauen Zellen funktionieren noch.



Na da bin ich ja beruhigt 

Wie es denn aus mit der FireWall?
Evtl die einfach mal (natürlich nur vorüber gehent zum testen) abschalten.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2009)

Die Firewall von Windows?
Könnte ein Grund sein.
Schliesslich greift er ja über die hosts-Datei lokal auf den Rechner zu.


----------



## spielhalle (28. Juli 2009)

ich hab im Router den Port 80 (voreingestellt vom Router als Web-Server) als Portweiterleitung eingestellt.
Der Router unterstützt dynDNS, ich hab aber auch den Updater von dyndns.com installiert.
Es spielt aber keine Rolle ob ich die IP updates über den Router oder den DynDNS Updater laufen lasse.
Das ist ja mein Problem.
Ich hab mich an mehrere Anleitungen gehalten, aber da wo die meinen das alles funktionieren soll, gehts bei mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## TheClansman (28. Juli 2009)

Nabend,

@Dr Dau:

Genau die forward slashes haben - jedenfalls bei mir hier, und bei einigen anderen (xampp) Systemen - dafür gesorgt, dass der Apache nicht starten konnte, mit den Backslashes geht's jedoch wunderbar. Jedenfalls gilt das für das aktuelle XAMPP Release und den aktuell stabilen "standalone" Apachen auf win2k8 und xp.

Das mit dem Loopback galt übrigens auch noch für DSL-Router, die dyndns unterstützt haben, bis vor einiger zeit. Mein altes Netgear Schätzeken hat das auch nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.

Zurück zum Thema:

Die Namensauflösung der dyndns-Adresse (die aus dem OP) funktioniert anscheinend, denn zumindest kann 'ping' zu der entsprechenden IP auflösen. Dann geht's allerdings nicht weiter. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass das ganze irgendwo im Router hängenbleibt, denn normalerweise blocken die Routerfirewalls ja ICMP-Echos (also pings).

Check also bitte nochmal die Routerkonfiguration gegen. Hat dein "Server" eigentlich eine feste IP? Wenn nein, gib ihm eine feste - sonst ist die Portweiterleitung sinnlos 


Gruß
Clansman


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

TheClansman hat gesagt.:


> Jedenfalls gilt das für das aktuelle XAMPP Release und den aktuell stabilen "standalone" Apachen auf win2k8 und xp.


Keine Ahnung.
Aber XAMPP Lite, zumindest als mobile Version (entpackte ZIP), läuft bei mir unter Win2k SP4, XP und Vista auch mit normalen Slashes. 



TheClansman hat gesagt.:


> Hat dein "Server" eigentlich eine feste IP?


Die Frage ist nicht ganz unwichtig. 
Es sei aber schonmal angemerkt dass man auch eine feste IP vergeben kann..... und trotzdem DHCP für andere Rechner nutzen kann.

spielhalle hat aber ja noch nichtmal etwas zum Thema Firewall gesagt.....


----------



## spielhalle (29. Juli 2009)

sorry, Thema firewall ist bei mir untergegangen, da ich die Windows firewall bei mir grundsätzlich aus hab.
Beim Router dachte ich, daß ich durch die Portweiterleitung die firewall dafür öffne.

Wie meint ihr das mit der festen IP für den Router?
Also intern hat er natürlich eine und im Internet wird ihm ganz normal bei jeder Einwahl eine andere zugewiesen. Aber dieses Problem sollte eig. der DynDNS Updater lösen.

Was ist eigentlich Loopback?
Und wie überprüf ich ob das funktioniert?
Hab davon noch nie gehört.


----------



## Johannes7146 (29. Juli 2009)

spielhalle hat gesagt.:


> Wie meint ihr das mit der festen IP für den Router?
> Also intern hat er natürlich eine und im Internet wird ihm ganz normal bei jeder Einwahl eine andere zugewiesen. Aber dieses Problem sollte eig. der DynDNS Updater lösen.



Dein Router vergibt im localem Netzwerk normaler weise über DHCP Ip-Adressen an alle Rechner. Die neuen Router merken sich die MAC-Adresse und geben jedem Rechner jedesmal die gleiche IP.
Sollte das bei dir der Fall sein, können wir das Thema abhaken.

Deaktiviere und Reaktiviere deine Netzwerkkarte ein paar mal oder zieh ein paar mal das Netzwerkkabel und steck es wieder hinein. Guck zwischen durch jedesmal deine Ip-Adresse nach. Wenn es jedesmal die gleich ist sollte das kein Problem darstellen.

Zusammengefasst: Achte darauf das du wirklich die locale Ip hast, die du auch in der Portweiterleitung eingetragen hast.



spielhalle hat gesagt.:


> Was ist eigentlich Loopback?
> Und wie überprüf ich ob das funktioniert?
> Hab davon noch nie gehört.



klick


----------



## TheClansman (29. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Die neuen Router merken sich die MAC-Adresse und geben jedem Rechner jedesmal die gleiche IP.



Um noch mehr Verwirung zu stiften - ja und nein. Den meisten Routern muss man schon sagen, ob sie eine bestimmte IP einem bestimmten Rechner - bzw einer bestimmten MAC-Adresse (Die MAC-Adresse ist ja sowas wie ein Fingerabdruck für Netzwerkgeräte) zuweisen sollen. Aber dann klappt das eigentlich tadellos.

Ich selbst bevorzuge aber, dem entsprechenden Rechner die IP gleich fest zu verpassen, das spart dem DHCP-Server Arbeit, denn der Rechner mit der festen IP brüllt ja nicht durchs Netzwerk, dass er gerne ne (neue) IP hätte und der DHCP Server muss nicht großartig nachdenken, welche IP denn nun vergeben werden soll.



Johannes7146 hat gesagt.:


> Deaktiviere und Reaktiviere deine Netzwerkkarte ein paar mal oder zieh ein paar mal das Netzwerkkabel und steck es wieder hinein. Guck zwischen durch jedesmal deine Ip-Adresse nach. Wenn es jedesmal die gleich ist sollte das kein Problem darstellen.



Wenn da mal nicht die Lease-Zeit zwischenfunkt, oder sich ein anderes Netzwerkgerät mal die IP wegschnappt beim nächsten DHCp Broadcast  ... Server haben IMMER eine feste IP  (lässt sich dann auch einfacher merken 





Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung.
> Aber XAMPP Lite, zumindest als mobile Version (entpackte ZIP), läuft bei mir unter Win2k SP4, XP und Vista auch mit normalen Slashes.
> 
> Die Frage ist nicht ganz unwichtig.
> Es sei aber schonmal angemerkt dass man auch eine feste IP vergeben kann..... und trotzdem DHCP für andere Rechner nutzen kann.



Lustig, dann stellen wir also fest - es liegt nicht an den Slashes 





spielhalle hat gesagt.:


> sorry, Thema firewall ist bei mir untergegangen, da ich die Windows firewall bei mir grundsätzlich aus hab.
> Beim Router dachte ich, daß ich durch die Portweiterleitung die firewall dafür öffne.
> 
> Wie meint ihr das mit der festen IP für den Router?
> Also intern hat er natürlich eine und im Internet wird ihm ganz normal bei jeder Einwahl eine andere zugewiesen. Aber dieses Problem sollte eig. der DynDNS Updater lösen.



Richtig, normalerweise sollte sich das Thema Firewall durch die Portweiterleitung erledigt haben. Trotzdem ist das halt eine der Standardfragen, die man in solchen fällen stellt. 

Dein Router hat intern sowieso eine feste IP, und sorgt dann per DHCP dafür, dass sich andere Geräte im (lokalen) Netz eine gültige IP holen können.
Wichtig ist, dass dein SERVER entweder eine feste IP hat oder eben dass die IP durch den DHCP-Server in deinem Router an deinen "Webserver" gebunden wird - dazu steht ja oben schon was.

Was sagt eigentlich das XAMPP-Controlpanel - der Status von Apache sollte "Running" sein, oder?

Gruß
Clansman

-- 
....jetzt brauch ich nen kaffee^^


----------



## spielhalle (29. Juli 2009)

achso, nein das Thema kann auf jeden Fall abgehakt werden, da ich bei der Serverweiterleitung im Router erst einen Computer angeben musste, der dann immer die gleiche IP bekommt.


----------



## TheClansman (29. Juli 2009)

Ah ... okay *g* ....wär dann meine nächste Frage gewesen *g*


----------



## Jupsihok (29. Juli 2009)

mmh, also sofern Du immernoch Probleme hast, könntest Du mal testen ob Du von außen wirklich auf den Server kommen kannst....

Dafür ist es am einfachsten irgendeinen Proxysurf Dienst zu benutzen... falls Du doch mit dem Loopback Probleme hast, kannst Du es so ausschließen.

Beispiel wäre Proxify.com oder ähnliche....

Lieber Gruß
Jupsihok


----------



## spielhalle (29. Juli 2009)

über proxify.com konnte er nicht auf die Internetadresse zugreifen.

Kann mir einer eigentlich in einem kurzen Satz erklären was das Loopback ist?

Was ich ausprobiert habe und was mich stutzig gemacht hat ist, daß wenn ich in die Eingabeaufforderung eine ping Anfrage an eine fiktive nicht existierende Internetadresse sende, daß er alle gesendeten Pakete auch empfängt. (kann vieleicht damit zu tun haben, daß er mich auf die T-Online Suchseite schickt, wenn ich die in den Browser eingebe)
Weis jemand vielleicht wie ich das abstellen kann?
(wie gesagt Router ist das speedport w502v)


----------



## TheClansman (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

Loopback ist eine Art Schleife. Wenn du deine dyndns Adresse aufrufst, wird ja "draußen" gefragt, zu welcher IP-Adresse der Name gehört. Diese IP verweist aber dann wieder auf dich und so kommt es zu einem Loopback.

Manche Router haben diese Schleife früher nicht geregelt bekommen, aber heutztage ist eigentlich Standard, dass das funktioniert.

Ich hoffe, das war einigermaßen verständlich....

Gruß
Clansman


----------



## Jupsihok (29. Juli 2009)

Mmh, also zum Loopback versuche ich es mal....
(bitte nicht hauen... könnt Fehler ja anmerken... )

Stell Dir vor, Du hättest einen Rechner ohne Netzwerk vor Dir....
Auf dem hast Du einen Webserver laufen, und hast zwei Netzwerkkarten....
Eine Netzwerkkarte simuliert den Surfer, eine den Server.... 

Nun müßtest Du beide Netzwerkkarten mit einem kurzen Kabel verbinden, um als Surfer den Server erreichen zu können.

Naja, da das zugegebenermaßen ziemlich weit hergeholt ist... und man heutzutage in jedem Flur einen Router stehen hat, braucht man dieses "Ich spreche mit mir selber" Kabel nicht mehr.... das übernimmt der Router .... mit seiner Loopbackfunktion....

Problem, funktioniert die nicht, ruft dein Browser erstmal ins internet... anstatt in den eigenen Rechner zu rufen....  in diesem Falle funktioniert der Loopback nicht....

Naja, aber bei Dir ist das gerade anders... wenn Du über eine Proxyseite nicht an deinen Server kommst, dann schaffen es andere auch nicht... mit der Proxyseite simulierst Du quasi einen Fremden Surfer... der nicht aus Deinem internen Netz kommt.....

Blöde Frage: Du kommst aber per 127.0.0.1:80 oder localhost:80 auf den Server oder?
(Das ist übrigens der Loopback der Netzwerkkarte .... bzw. Betriebssystems... / "das kürzeste Kabel" .. )

Lieber Gruß
Jupsihok


----------



## spielhalle (29. Juli 2009)

besten Dank für die beiden Erklärungen, die fand ich auch beide sehr verständlich.

Über den localhost (127.0.01) funktioniert das Prima.

Eigentlich sollte die Einstellung des DynDNS Update Programms die lokale Seite ins Internet stellen, aber das klappt irgendwie nicht.


----------

